# WTB LEFT handed conventional- larger than an Abu 7000 and Avet SX



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Looking for a left handed conventional. Looking for something larger than an Abu 7000 and Avet SX. 

Looking for a lefty Penn 4/0, Avet MXJ, LX

Or any other left handed conventional

Let me know what you got

Also interested in conventional boat rods and jigging rods


----------



## warbirdfan (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a little-used MXL leftie I want to dump. It's been magged as well.


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

warbirdfan said:


> I have a little-used MXL leftie I want to dump. It's been magged as well.



How much for the LH MXL ? Thanks, Keith


----------



## warbirdfan (Sep 4, 2008)

Mint condition (no signs of wear) in the box, gold color - $175
I used it a couple of times and just can't get the hang of slinging conventional. Spooled with 20lb BigGame that should still be good.
Have the mated rod for sale as well a Shimano Tiralego, mint as well for $150. I think I have the counter weights for it, too.


----------

